# Discussion



## iis (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi 
When you thing Steven well post converter recovery method??
Steven... Steven... Steven... Steven... Steven!!!!! :lol: :roll: Plies


----------



## Froggy (Jan 31, 2008)

What the? Engrish please!!


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 31, 2008)

Your new froggy is way cool Froggy!

Glynn


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 1, 2008)

iis is cool. He is from the ukraine but lives in the UK and doesn't speak english all that well.

:wink:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

IIS,

Soon, soon, soon !!! :lol: 

I work on it every week as much as possible. When it's ready the forum will be notified immediately.

Steve


----------



## blueduck (Feb 1, 2008)

I was telling my wife this morning that with the price of Pt up so high it is gonna be hard to find the cats at a decent recovery price for trial periods let alone enough to make a living at. And if it keeps up I spect we will see a rash of theft from parked rigs start to happen even around this Isolated area of the back woods.

William
Central Idaho


----------



## iis (Feb 1, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> IIS,
> 
> Soon, soon, soon !!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you Steven


----------

